# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Ιnternet στις διακοπές

## jargiris

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

είναι το πρώτο μου post σε αυτό το απίστευτο forum και θα ήθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση που πιστεύω αφορά πολλούς.

Μένω Θεσσαλονίκη και σκοπεύω να πάς διακοπές για 1-2 μήνες εκτός της πολής
(Χαλκιδική), αλλά όμως χρειάζομαι και ιντερνετ για αυτό το διάστημα.

Αφού λοιπον στην περιοχή που θα είμαι δεν υπάρχει ADSL διαθεσιμότητα (Ν. Φώκαια Χαλκιδικής), η μόνη λύση είναι το broadband internet.

Το δίκτυο της Wind και της Vodafone στην περιοχή αυτή είναι 2G/GPRS (πηρα τηλεφωνο και τους ρωτησα), ενώ η Cosmote πιάνει από ότι μου είπαν μέχρι 1,8 Mbps.

Το θεμα είναι ότι το χρειάζομαι μονο για 1-2 μήνες, άρα το Cosmote Internet on the go με το USB stick φεύγει, αφου προσφέρεται μόνο με 12μηνη δέσμευση, εκτός εαν αγορασω το USB stick (μαλλον απιθανο αφου κανει 90-110 ευρώ, για 2 μηνες δεν αξίζει).

Οπότε σκέφτηκα το εξής, να κάνω συμβόλαιο χωρίς δέσμευση (η Cosmote εχει ενα) και χωρις επιδότηση συσκευής, αφου έχω ηδη το SE G900 και μετά να ενεργοποιησω την υπηρεσία Wireless Internet Plus 5GB για 1-2 μήνες αναλόγως (είναι υπηρεσία και δεν έχει δέσμευση) και να χρησιμοπιησω το κινητο μου ως modem για να εχω Ιντερνετ στο laptop μου 
To μονο κακο είναι ότι το κινητο μου δεν υποστηριζει HSDPA, αλλα μεχρι 385-400kbps. Αρα δηλαδη θα εχω Ιντερνετ μόνο στα 385 kbps και όχι στα 1,8 Mbps που λεεί οτι παρεχει η Cosmote στην περιοχή που θα μενω. 

Το συνολικο μηνιαιο κοστος σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα είναι:
29,5 (υπηρεσια Ιντερνετ) + 9 (παγιο συμβολαιου)=38,5 (η πιο φθηνη και καλή λυση).

Το ερωτημα είναι ομως, θα μπορω να usarw την υπηρεσια αυτη για να μπαινω στο ιντερνετ από το latop mou ή μήπως το εχει κανει ετσι η cosmote ωστε να μπαινεις ΜΟΝΟ απο το κινητο απευθειας.
Καποια σχολια σας θα ηθελα, πως σας φαινεται η σκεψη μου? Ξεχναω μηπως κατι? Εαν εχετε καποια αλλη προταση, παρακαλω........ :Smile:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Με το Internet on the Go, θα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το κινητό σαν modem και θα έχεις internet χωρίς περιορισμούς (μόνο το voip έχει κάποια προβληματάκια).

Να είσαι χαρούμενος εάν θα πιάνεις τα 384..

Πάντως δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις νέο συμβόλαιο φωνής. Μπορείς να κάνεις σύνδεση μόνο Internet on the Go χωρίς δέσμευση και να χρησιμοποιείς κανονικά το κινητό σου για modem.  :Smile:

----------


## jargiris

Ναι, αλλα για να να το κανω αυτο θα πρεπει στο κινητο μου να υπαρχει καρτα sim της Cosmote σωστα?

Εγω που δεν εχω, 
α) είτε θα πρεπει να κανω συμβολαιο φωνής
β) είτε θα πρεπει να παρω cosmoκαρτα (το Internet on the go θα δουλεύει με sim από   
    Cosmoκάρτα?)

Νομιζω αλλη ειναι η διευθυνση που θα δωσω στις ρυθμισεις εαν εχω συμβολαιο και αλλη εαν εχω Cosmoκάρτα. Επηρεαζει αυτο τις ταχύτητες μηπως?

Σωστα?

PS: Τhx gia to help!!!!!!

----------


## ariadgr

> α) είτε θα πρεπει να κανω συμβολαιο φωνής


Αν θέλεις και να μιλάς από τη SIM αυτή, ναι




> β) είτε θα πρεπει να παρω cosmoκαρτα (*το Internet on the go θα δουλεύει με sim από Cosmoκάρτα*?)


Οχι

----------


## Georgevtr

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Το δίκτυο της Wind και της Vodafone στην περιοχή αυτή είναι 2G/GPRS (πηρα τηλεφωνο και τους ρωτησα), ενώ η Cosmote πιάνει από ότι μου είπαν μέχρι 1,8 Mbps.
> )


Παραμύθια σου είπαν.Τσεκαρισμένο αυτό που λέω :Wink:

----------


## john_who

Γιατί δεν ψάχνεις λίγο εκεί, νομίζω πως θα βρεις, αν όχι στις Φώκιες σίγουρα στην Άφυτο...

(τί να ψάξεις; wifi point)

και θα είναι και το πιο οικονομικό!  :Wink:

----------


## MichaelSE

Πάντως, τα 90-110 ευρώ που έγραψες για το usb stick είναι καλή τιμή. Σκέψου ότι θα σου μείνει το stick για να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και άλλες φορές. Το ίδιο σκέφτομαι κι εγώ που το θέλω για 3 εβδομάδες στη Φούρκα. Είδα ένα πακέτο της Wind με prepaid cards για 7 ημέρες στο http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?langID=1&pageid=1443 (99€ το πακέτο με usb modem για 2 εβδομάδες + 15€ για 7 ημέρες για τη δικιά μου περίπτωση).

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Ναι, αλλα για να να το κανω αυτο θα πρεπει στο κινητο μου να υπαρχει καρτα sim της Cosmote σωστα?
> 
> Εγω που δεν εχω, 
> α) είτε θα πρεπει να κανω συμβολαιο φωνής
> β) είτε θα πρεπει να παρω cosmoκαρτα (το Internet on the go θα δουλεύει με sim από   
>     Cosmoκάρτα?)
> 
> Νομιζω αλλη ειναι η διευθυνση που θα δωσω στις ρυθμισεις εαν εχω συμβολαιο και αλλη εαν εχω Cosmoκάρτα. Επηρεαζει αυτο τις ταχύτητες μηπως?
> 
> ...


Όταν κάνεις νέα σύνδεση για mobile internet, σου δίνουν νέα κάρτα SIM. Αυτή θα χρησιμοποιείς για να συνδέεσαι. Όπως σου είπε και ο ariadgr, μόνο εάν θέλεις να παίρνεις και τηλέφωνα χρειάζεσαι να κάνεις και συμβατικό συμβόλαιο παράλληλα.

Προπληρωμένο πακέτο για καρτοκινητά δεν προσφέρει η Cosmote.

----------


## MichaelSE

Για σένα πάντως που θέλεις 2 μήνες, το wind που έγραψα παραπάνω θα σου βγει πολύ ακριβό. Δεν ξέρω για τις prepaid χρεώσεις του Internet on the go μήπως είναι πιο φτηνές.

----------


## jargiris

Eυχαριστω ολους για τη βοηθεια!!!!!!!

Το θελω μονο για Ιντερνετ αρα δεν θα κανω συμβολαιο φωνης, αφου θα μου δωσουν καρτα sim.
Θα την βαλω στο κινητο και την παλια την sim θα την περασω σε αλλο κινητο που θα χρησιμοποιω μονο για κλησεις.

Το πακετο της Wind το ειδα, αλλα δεν με συμφερει γιατι ειναι μονο για 2 εβδομαδες και για 1-2 μηνες θα μου βγει παρα πολυ ακριβα.

Το wifi το σκεφτηκα, αλλα δεν μου κανει γιατι το χρειαζομαι το ιντερνετ για εργασια οποτε δεν μπορω να τρεχω καθε μερα από τις φωκαιες στην αθυτο για να δουλευω.

Το θεμα λοιπον που εμεινε ειναι πως μπορω να μαθω την ταχυτητα της περιοχης αφου οπως λετε το 1,8 Mbps ειναι μουφα. Να ξαναπαρω τηλεφωνο λετε?????????

ΤΗΧ :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: jargiris πρόσθεσε 110 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ξαναπηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν παλι 1,8 mbps.
Aλλα τωρα μου ειπαν και το εξης κουφο:
Για να *μην* εχεις δεσμευση στο προγραμμα, υπαρχει μονο η δυνατοτητα εγγραφης στο προγραμμα Basic (χρεωση απο το 1ο MB) και χωρις το USBmodem στικ (αυτο το ηξερα).

ΕΛΕΟΣ????? δηλαδη σε προγραμματα ογκοχρεωσης δεν γινεται??

Καθε φορα που παιρνω τηλεφωνο ο καθενας μου λεει οτι να ναι οσον αφορα το θεμα αυτο......

----------


## ifaigios

Προφανώς στην Cosmote έχουν μια κεραία 3G στην περιοχή και προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν πως θα πιάνουμε 3G σήμα. Πρέπει να βγαίνεις στην ταράτσα κρεμασμένος και στο ένα πόδι για πιάσεις έστω και 0,2Mbps.  :Crazy:

----------


## ariadgr

> Aλλα τωρα μου ειπαν και το εξης κουφο:
> Για να *μην* εχεις δεσμευση στο προγραμμα, υπαρχει μονο η δυνατοτητα εγγραφης στο προγραμμα Basic (χρεωση απο το 1ο MB) και χωρις το USBmodem στικ (αυτο το ηξερα).
> 
> ΕΛΕΟΣ????? δηλαδη σε προγραμματα ογκοχρεωσης δεν γινεται??
> 
> Καθε φορα που παιρνω τηλεφωνο ο καθενας μου λεει οτι να ναι οσον αφορα το θεμα αυτο......


Προφανώς εννούσαν για να μην έχεις ούτε τη δίμηνη δέσμευση που έχουν συνήθως τα προγράμματα συμβολαίου.

----------


## jargiris

Γιατι 2μηνη δεσμευση εχουν τα προγραμματα internet on the go εαν δεν παρεις το στικ?
Εαν μπορεις να μου πεις που το ειδες αυτο?

Τhx :Smile:

----------


## ariadgr

> Γιατι 2μηνη δεσμευση εχουν τα προγραμματα internet on the go εαν δεν παρεις το στικ?
> Εαν μπορεις να μου πεις που το ειδες αυτο?


Όλα τα συμβόλαια κινητής στην Ελλάδα, εαν δεν πάρεις επιδότηση έχουν 2μηνη δέσμευση αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## jargiris

Τελικα το ξεκαθαρισα το θεμα ευτυχως.
Ενοουσαν να κανω αρχικα συμβαση στο προγραμμα basic και μετα επι τόπου την ιδια στιγμη να ζητησω upgrade στο προγραμμα που επιθυμω εγω (χωρις καμια χρονικη δεσμευση).

Ειναι δηλαδη καθαρα διαδικαστικο το ζητημα.Οποτε ολα οκ.
Επισης δεν μου ανεφεραν 2μηνη δεσμευση για το Internet on the go τωρα που τους πηρα, μου ειπαν οσο θελω εγω.

Επισης, οταν θα κανω τη συμβαση για το internet on the go και παρω τη sim, ελπιζω να μου δινουν και οδηγιες για τα τεχνικα ζητηματα, δηλαδη τη διευθυνση που θα βαλω οταν θα κανω το setup της συνδεσης, το password kai to username, καθως και αλλες ρυθμισεις.

Στο κινητο μου, θα πρεπει να εχω φτιαξει λογαριασμο δεδομενων πριν συνδεθω στο internet ή δεν εχει σχεση αυτο?

----------


## ariadgr

> δεν μου ανεφεραν 2μηνη δεσμευση για το Internet on the go τωρα που τους πηρα, μου ειπαν οσο θελω εγω.


Διάβασε προσεκτικά τα ψιλά γράμματα στο συμβόλαιο που θα υπογράψεις.  :Wink: 




> ελπιζω να μου δινουν και οδηγιες για τα τεχνικα ζητηματα, δηλαδη τη διευθυνση που θα βαλω οταν θα κανω το setup της συνδεσης, το password kai to username, καθως και αλλες ρυθμισεις.
> 
> Στο κινητο μου, θα πρεπει να εχω φτιαξει λογαριασμο δεδομενων πριν συνδεθω στο internet ή δεν εχει σχεση αυτο?


Τίποτα δε θα σου δώσουν.

Στο pc δημιουργείς μια dialup σύνδεση επιλέγοντας ως modem το κινητό
αριθμός κλήσης:  *99#
username, password: κενά

για τα λοιπά βλέπε το spoiler:

*Spoiler:*




			ΚΑΤΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ APN

Επιλέξτε διαδοχικά από το PC σας Start, Settings, Control Panel και ανοίξτε το εικονίδιο Phone and Modem Options.

Επιλέξτε το μόντεμ της συσκευής σας και στη συνέχεια κάνετε κλικ στο Properties

Στη σελίδα General ( Γενικά ) εμφανίζονται οι επιλογές :
Port ( η αντίστοιχη θύρα στην οποία έχετε εγκαταστήσει το μόντεμ )
Maximum Port Speed ( συνήθως η επιλογή στην ταχύτητα είναι 57600 )
Dial Control ( να είναι απενεργοποιημένη η επιλογή Wait for dial tone before dialing )

Στη σελίδα Diagnostics ( Διαγνωστικά ) μπορείτε από την επιλογή Query ( Ερώτημα μόντεμ ) να ελέγξετε αν η σύνδεση με το κινητό σας έχει αναγνωριστεί επιτυχώς 

Στη σελίδα Advanced ( Για προχωρημένους ) επιλέξτε το πεδίο Extra initialization commands και πληκτρολογήστε την εξής AT εντολή :


*AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"* (για συνδρομητές Cosmote)
AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","gint.b-online.gr" (για συνδρομητές ΤΙΜ)
AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.vodafone.gr" (για συνδρομητές Vodafone GR)

----------


## jargiris

Δικιο εχεις κατσε να το διαβασω καλα το συμοβλαιο που θα υπογραψω.....

Οσον αφορα τη δημιουργια της συνδεσης, εχω το λογισμικο PC Suite της Sony Ericsson που μεσω αυτου κανεις τη συνδεση στο internet.

Σε ενα σημειο μου ζηταει apn (θα βαλω "internet")
user και pass τα αφηνω κενα οπως ειπες
αριθμο κλησης ομως δεν μου ζηταει πουθενα, αλλα εχει να επιλεξω απο μια μεγαλη λιστα παρόχων (οπου εχει και την cosmote GR και μολις το επιλεξω μου βγαζει και τη λεξη "internet" στο πεδιο APN αυτοματα)

Ελπιζα αυτα να αρκουν :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

> Ελπιζα αυτα να αρκουν


Ναι μια χαρά είναι, μόνο το APN "internet" χρειάζεται, τον αριθμό κλήσης προφανώς θα τον έχει το πρόγραμμα της SonyEricsson που αναφέρεις

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας, απλά να συμπληρώσω ότι:

- Κάνουμε σήμερα αίτηση για σύνδεση Mobile Internet (παραλαβάνουμε SIM)
- Εντός της ημέρας ή αύριο έχουμε συνδεθεί.
- Σε 14 ημέρες θα εκδοθεί ο 1ος λογαριασμός που περιέχει προκαταβολή παγίου + τμήμα παγίου 14 ημερών + τέλος κιν. τηλεφωνίας (5 ευρώ γιατί ο λογ/σμός είναι άνω τω 30 Ευρώ)
- Σε άλλες 30 ημέρες θα έρθει ο λογ/σμός του επόμενου μήνα ...
... οπότε σύμφωνα με τα προηγούμενα posts πρέπει γργορα να γίνει η "διακοπή" η οποία θα γίνει εντός 30 ημερών.
- Από το συνολικό λογ/σμό θα περισεύουν λίγα ευρώ απο το προκαταβολικό πάγιο τα οποία θα επιστραφούν σε πιστωτικό λογ/σμό που περιέχει τέλος κιν. τηλεφωνίας 2 ευρώ και για να τα εισπράξουμε πάμε μόνο σε κατάστημα της εταιρείας.
- είναι πιθανή χρέωση για τη SIM (αρχικά δόθηκε +/-0)

Αρα μετά από 2-3 επισκέψεις στο κατάστημα, υπογραφές συμβολαίων και ακυρώσεις τους, αρκετές φωτοτυπίες αστυνομικής ταυτότητας και μερικά γιατί και διότι ... θα έχεις internet για  1-2 μήνες όπως αναφέρεις στο αρχικό post (δηλαδή μπορεί και μόνο 1 μήνα; Αρα μόλις υπογράψεις να διακόψεις; )

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## jargiris

κατσε γιατι τωρα με μπερδεψες :Smile: 
αρα το πραγμα εχει ως εξης (αναφερομαι σε 1 μηνα συνδεσης):


-1η μερα κανουμε τη συνδεση στο basic και παιρνουμε την sim, ενω ζηταμε και επι τοπου αναβαθμιση στο προγραμμα 5GB
-2η μερα εχουμε internet
-14η μερα ερχεται ενας λογαριασμος για 14 ημερες, αρα δηλαδη 14 Ευρώ + προκαταβολη παγίου (τι ειναι αυτο? ποσα ευρω είναι?) + 5 ευρω (τελος κινητης τηλεφωνιας, ΑΛΛΗ ΚΡΥΦΗ ΧΡΕΩΣΗ?)
-37η ημερα αιτηση για διακοπη
-44η ημερα ερχεται ο τελικος λογαριασμος με 30 ΕΥΡΩ + 5 ΕΥΡΩ -προκαταβολη παγιου απο οτι καταλαβα?




> Από το συνολικό λογ/σμό θα περισεύουν λίγα ευρώ απο το προκαταβολικό πάγιο τα οποία θα επιστραφούν σε πιστωτικό λογ/σμό που περιέχει τέλος κιν. τηλεφωνίας 2 ευρώ και για να τα εισπράξουμε πάμε μόνο σε κατάστημα της εταιρείας.


Τι εννοεις?



> είναι πιθανή χρέωση για τη SIM (αρχικά δώθηκε +/-0)


Παλι τι εννοεις?

Αρα δηλαδη το κανουν ετσι ωστε το ελαχιστο χρονικο διαστημα που μπορεις να εχεις ιντερνετ ειναι 1,5 μηνας και οχι 1 μονο.

Σωστα τα λεω? :Thinking: 

PS: το προγραμμα το κανω απο τα oteshop??????????

........Auto merged post: jargiris πρόσθεσε 22 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

GeorgeVita, σε εσενα εγινε ετσι επειδη μαλλον εκανες συνδεση στο προγραμμα στη μεση ενος ημερολογιακου μηνα (14-16), για αυτο και σου ηρθε λογαριασμος στο τελσο του μηνα (δηλαδη σε 14 ημερες). Εαν κανεις συνδεση στο προγραμμα στις αρχες του μηνα, τοτε θα σου ερθει λογαριασμος κατευθειαν στο τελος του μηνα, δηλαδη 30+5 ΕΥΡΩ.

Το θεμα ειναι ομως, σε αυτον το 1ο λογαριασμο μηπως βαλουν μεσα και προκαταβολη του παγιου του επομενου μηνα (30+5+ extra). Αντε μετα να βγαλεις ακρη ωστε να μην τα πληρωσεις αυτα τα extra (γιατι το θελω για 1 μηνα μονο και οχι 2).

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου *jargiris*, νομίζω ότι αυτές οι υπηρεσίες έχουν σχεδιαστεί για μακροχρόνια χρήση, γι'αυτό και είναι σύνθετες για τη δική σου ανάγκη.

Το πάγιο της υπηρεσίας προκαταβάλλεται αλλά πρέπει να εκδοθεί ο πρώτος λογ/σμός. Στον Cosmote η σύμβασή μου υπογράφηκε 2/5, ο πρώτος λ/σμός εκδόθηκε 15/5 και περιελάμβανε 14/30 παγίου + 1 ολόκληρο πάγιο + "τέλος κιν. τηλ." 5 Ευρώ + ΦΠΑ στο "τέλος"!

*Οποιος μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει ποιά είναι η Προστιθέμενη Αξία (φοροτεχνικά) που παρέχει το "τέλος" στην υπηρεσία κινητής τηλεφωνίας έτσι ώστε να πρέπει να φορολογηθεί!*

Η κάρτα SIM έχει μία αξία η οποία συνήθως "επιδοτείται". Δεν γνωρίζω άν σε χρεώνουν σε μία σύντομη ακύρωση της σύμβασης.

Επειδή δεν είναι δυνατό να συγχρονιστούν οι αιτήσεις σου (σύνδεση/αποσύνδεση/αναβάθμιση) με το λογιστικό σύστημα της εταιρείας, υπάρχει πάντα ένας εκκαθαριστικός λογ/σμός ο οποίος επιβαρύνεται με "τέλος κιν. τηλ." ακόμη και όταν είναι πιστωτικός! Γιά την είσπραξη του πιστωτικού υπολοίπου πηγαίνεις σε κατάστημα Cosmote και κάνεις αίτηση με φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας και δίνεις οπωσδήποτε Αρ.Λογ/σμού (IBAN) τραπέζης .

Γενικά δεν είναι απλό να προσδιορίσεις το ακριβές κόστος της "δοκιμής" που σκέφτεσαι. Λογιστικά η εταιρεία κάνει σωστούς υπολογισμούς (με μικρές επιβαρύνσεις). Η διαφορά θα προκύψει από την παροχή της υπηρεσίας για χρονικό διάστημα που δεν τη χρειάζεσαι (λ.χ. 2,5 μήνες αντί 1 μήνα) ή χρέωση σε άλλο πακέτο απο αυτό που νόμιζες (λ.χ. πρίν την αναβάθμιση).

Πρόσεξε ακόμη την "απλή αναλογική" στον υπολογισμό του όγκου δεδομένων:
Αν έχεις "basic" για 2 ημέρες (πριν εφαρμοστεί η αναβάθμιση) η δωρεάν (3,5 Ευρώ/μήνα) κίνηση για τις 2 αυτές μέρες είναι 67KBytes. Κάθε 1MByte κοστίζει 1 Ευρώ (έως 20MB κλπ.). Ακόμη ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δοκιμές με το PC και το κινητό σου σα modem με την κάρτα που ήδη χρησιμοποιείς για ομιλία (σύνδεση/καρτοκινητό) και μάλλον δεν περιέχει υπηρεσία DATA. Οι χρεώσεις είναι τεράστιες! Συγκεκριμμένα με καρτοκινητό WIND για 120-140 δευτερόλεπτα σύνδεσης με hspa modem χρεώθηκα 32 Ευρώ!

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## jargiris

Eυχαριστω για τη βοηθεια σου, κατι ακομα να σε ρωτησω θελω

α) στον 1ο λογαριασμο οκ ενταξει, στον 2ο λογαριασμο που θα ερθει μετα απο 1 μηνα η χρεωση θα ειναι  

-παγιο μηνα + τελος + ΦΠΑ -1 παγιο (που προπληρωσα στον 1ο λογαριασμο) *ή*
-παγιο μηνα + τελος + ΦΠΑ κανονικα (στην περιπτωση αυτη ποτε θα μου ερθει ο 
  πιστωτικος λογαριασμος με το 1 παγιο που προπληρωσα???????)

Λες εαν διακοψω την συνδεση πριν μου ερθει ο πιστωτικος λογαριασμος να μου πουνε μετα οτι δεν δικαιουμαι το 1 παγιο???????? ή θα μου ερθει λογικά μαζι με τον 2ο και τελευταιο λογαριασμο ο οποιος λογικα θα περιλαμβανει
-14-17/30 παγιου + τελος + ΦΠΑ -1 προπληρωμενο παγιο

β) 


> Ακόμη ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δοκιμές με το PC και το κινητό σου σα modem άν η κάρτα σου δεν περιέχει υπηρεσία DATA


Πως το ελεγχω αυτο?????????

ΤΗΧ :One thumb up:

----------


## ariadgr

> Ακόμη ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δοκιμές με το PC και το κινητό σου σα modem άν η κάρτα σου δεν περιέχει υπηρεσία DATA.





> β) Πως το ελεγχω αυτο?????????


Εσύ θα κάνεις σύνδεση "Internet on the go" που είναι μόνο DATA άρα δεν σε αφορά αυτό

----------


## jargiris

GeorgeVita, εαν μπορεις απαντησε λιγο στο 1ο ερωτημα μου (το α)

Επισης, τη συνδεση internet on the go την κανω απο oteshop σωστα??????

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου πάλι,
η απάντηση στο 1α δεν είναι απλή (σχετίζεται με εφαρμοσμένα μαθηματικά διότι περιέχει φανταστικούς αριθμούς ax+jby)!

Η συνολική χρέωση πρέπει να είναι από 50 έως 120 ευρώ για συνολική χρήση 1 έως 2,5 μήνες χωρίς λάθη στη χρήση (λ.χ. υπέρβαση ορίων τρέχοντος πακέτου). Γενικά οι εταιρείες δεν "κλέβουν" απλά ακολουθούν τους όρους του συμβολαίου.

Τη σύνδεση καλύτερα από cosmote για να πάς εκεί πάλι για το πιστωτικό υπόλοιπο ...

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## jargiris

Εκανα σημερα συνδεση Internet on the go, και προσεξα πολυ καλα τους ορους πριν υπογραψω.. δεν ελεγε πουθενα για 2μηνη δεσμευση... ειναι αοριστου χρονου χωρις καμια δεσμευση.

Μου ειπαν επισης οτι ο 1ος λογαριασμος θα εκδοθει στις 8/7 (2 εβδομαδες). Λογικα θα ειναι            14,5 Ε + 29,5 Ε + 6 Ε = 50 Ε

Στον 2ο λογαριασμο που θα εχω ηδη κανει αιτηση για διακοπη (πριν εκδοθει ο 2ος λογαριασμος) λογικα πρεπει να μου ερθει γυρω στα 5-10 Ε.

Επισης, ψαχνω τωρα να βρω σημειο οπου θα εχω το καλύτερο σημα.
Προτεινετε να βαζω το κινητο μου στο μπαλκονι οταν συνδεομαι στο Internet???

Εαν το σημειο με το καλυτερο σημα ειναι μακρια απο το laptop (2-3m), ειναι καλυτερα να συνδεσω το κινητο με το laptop 
a) με bluetooth?
b) με προεκταση USB? ή
c) με προεκταση USB+powered hub? (ωστε να τροφοδοτειται καλα το κινητο μου που θα λειτουργει ως modem= καλυτερο σημα ή δεν εχει σχεση αυτο?)

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Καλύτερα στο παράθυρο και προέκταση USB (μέχρι 5 μέτρα). Με bluetooth θα χάνεις σε απόδοση. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη λύση είναι ακριβή και δεν σε συμφέρει..

Εννοείται πρέπει να φορτίζεις και το κινητό γιατί δεν θα σου αντέξει και πολή ώρα.  :Razz:

----------


## jargiris

Thx!!!!!!!!

Η λυση c) με το powered hub θα μου προσφέρει τιποτα παραπανω σε σχέση με την απλη προέκταση????????????? (οσον αφορα την αποδοση + ταχυτητα μεταδοσης)

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Thx!!!!!!!!
> 
> Η λυση c) με το powered hub θα μου προσφέρει τιποτα παραπανω σε σχέση με την απλη προέκταση????????????? (οσον αφορα την αποδοση + ταχυτητα μεταδοσης)


Να 'σαι καλά.

Όχι, δεν θα δεις κάποια διαφορά..

----------


## anon

να συμπληρώσω απο την δική μου εμπειρία απο Vodafone & WIND που ξέρω Χαλκιδική πρωτο και δεύτερο πόδι, χάλια. Εαν είσαι Καλιθέα μπορεί ίσως να πιάσεις σχετικά καλό σήμα 3G, αλλά δεν παίζει ρόλο μόνο να έχεις δυνατό σήμα, αλλά και πόσο φόρτο έχει το συγκεκριμένο κελί. Ετσι τις ημέρες του καλοκαιριού ή μεγάλων αργιών που βουλιάζει η Χαλκιδική έχεις πολυ καλή ταχύτητα (με Vodafone, δοκιμασμένο) απο τις 2 τα μεσάνυχτα ως τις 8 το πρωί. Προφανώς έχουν κάποιο προφιλ λειτουργίας της κεραίας που αλλάζει τις συγκεκριμένες ώρες. Απο τις 8 το πρωί, έως τις 2 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, οι ταχύτητες ειναι δραματικές. Ελπίζω ο φιλος που πήρε cosmote να έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, και περιμένουμε να ποστάρεις εντυπώσεις.

Απλά να ξαναπώ ότι ειπώθηκε, ότι δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεσαι να αγοράσεις κάρτα PCMCIA ή USB για να έχεις Internet, μιας και την ίδια δουλειά μπορείς να την κάνεις και με το κινητό σου. Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται άλλη κάρτα SIM (βάλε / βγάλε στο κινητό και να μην έχεις σε λειτουργία τον αριθμο σου όσο δουλεύεις με την ιντερνετική SIM). Μπορείς να κάνεις στην ίδια SIM που έχεις για τις φωνητικές κλήσεις να έχει και data internet στο πακέτο που θέλεις. Που σημαίνει την ίδια στιγμή παίζεις με Ιντερνετ μεσω του κινητου σου, αλλά μπορούν και να σε καλέσουν, ώστε να μην χάσεις κλήσεις. Δεν ξέρω εαν την στιγμή της ομιλίας, διακόπτεται το internet. Επίσης, στην Vodafone τουλάχιστον, με την αίτηση διακοπής, κρατάνε ένα μήνα επιπλέον απο την ημερομηνία διακοπής. Ετσι για παράδειγμα εαν κάνεις διακοπή στις 15 του μηνός, και η χρέωση σου είναι πχ απο τις 10 του μηνός έως τις 9 του επόμενου, τότε θα πληρώσεις κανονικά το πάγιο του μηνός + για 5 μέρες. Εαν κάνεις αίτηση διακοπής στις 20, θα πληρώσεις κανονικά το πάγιο του τρέχοντος μηνός + πάγιο για 10 μέρες.

----------


## MAuVE

> Ετσι τις ημέρες του καλοκαιριού ή μεγάλων αργιών που βουλιάζει η Χαλκιδική έχεις πολυ καλή ταχύτητα (με Vodafone, δοκιμασμένο) απο τις 2 τα μεσάνυχτα ως τις 8 το πρωί. Προφανώς έχουν κάποιο προφιλ λειτουργίας της κεραίας που αλλάζει τις συγκεκριμένες ώρες. Απο τις 8 το πρωί, έως τις 2 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, οι ταχύτητες ειναι δραματικές. Ελπίζω ο φιλος που πήρε cosmote να έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, και περιμένουμε να ποστάρεις εντυπώσεις..


Πολύ καλή περιγραφή.

Πέρυσι με Cosmote στην Δυτική Πελοπόννησο περίμενα μετά τα μεσάνυχτα για να πάρω τα mail μου.
Η χειρότερη περίοδος ήταν το απόγευμα, νωρίς το βράδυ.

Για ταχύτητες ; Bytes/sec στην καλύτερη περίπτωση (Bytes/min στη χειρότερη)

Ακριβολογώ, μην νομίσεις ότι υπερβάλω.

Μετά από 3 βδομάδες διακοπών και πολλές ώρες την ημέρα περιμένοντας να "κατεβάσει" καμία σελίδα, επέστρεψα με συνολικό download 80 MBytes.

Η άποψή μου είναι ότι στις κυψέλες δεν υπάρχει καθορισμένο bandwidth για Data αλλά ότι περισσέψει από την τηλεφωνία. 

Τις ώρες που ο κόσμος τηλεφωνιέται για να κανονίσει την βραδινή του έξοδο το data bandwidth πρακτικά μηδενίζεται.

----------


## euri

Mobile narrowband ftw!   :Thumb down:

----------


## anon

το γεγονός τουλάχιστον για την Vodafone που χρησιμοποιούσα τώρα το Πάσχα που ήμουν Χαλκιδική, είχα σηκωθεί πρωί πριν βγει ο ήλιος και κάθησα με τον καφέ μου στο μπαλκονι να χαζεψω την ανατολή, και έβαλα και το λαπτοπ, και πήγενε σφαίρα (το σφαίρα είναι σχετικό, αλλά τέλος πάντων πήγενε πολύ καλά). Χτυπούσε μέχρι και 150Κbps! Και ξαφνικά στις 8, ακριβώς στις 8, έπεσε στα 150bps! Λέω δεν μπορεί θαναι τυχαίο. Ξαναδοκίμαζα μεσα στην μέρα. Παρατήρησα ότι μόλις έγινε 2πμ αμέσως έδωσε bw. Και το πρωί πάλι πριν τις 8 πήγενε πολύ καλά και στις 8 κόπηκε. Αφού είδα αυτή την συμπεριφορά για δύο μέρες, δεν θέλει και πολύ νιονιό για να καταλάβεις ότι παίζει κάποιο προφιλ χρήσης στην κεραία.

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> το γεγονός τουλάχιστον για την Vodafone που χρησιμοποιούσα τώρα το Πάσχα που ήμουν Χαλκιδική, είχα σηκωθεί πρωί πριν βγει ο ήλιος και κάθησα με τον καφέ μου στο μπαλκονι να χαζεψω την ανατολή, και έβαλα και το λαπτοπ, και πήγενε σφαίρα (το σφαίρα είναι σχετικό, αλλά τέλος πάντων πήγενε πολύ καλά). Χτυπούσε μέχρι και 150Κbps! Και ξαφνικά στις 8, ακριβώς στις 8, έπεσε στα 150bps! Λέω δεν μπορεί θαναι τυχαίο. Ξαναδοκίμαζα μεσα στην μέρα. Παρατήρησα ότι μόλις έγινε 2πμ αμέσως έδωσε bw. Και το πρωί πάλι πριν τις 8 πήγενε πολύ καλά και στις 8 κόπηκε. Αφού είδα αυτή την συμπεριφορά για δύο μέρες, δεν θέλει και πολύ νιονιό για να καταλάβεις ότι παίζει κάποιο προφιλ χρήσης στην κεραία.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα αυτή η παρατήρηση σου..  :Thinking: 

Με WIND πάντως πάει ανάλογα με την κίνηση του δικτύου στην περιοχή που βρίσκεσαι την συγκεκριμένη ώρα.. Πχ Πάσχα στην Αθήνα βλέπεις και 300 KB/sec για πλάκα.

----------


## maik

Μπορει να φανω ακραιος αλλα ρε παιδια καντε και λιγο αποτοξινωση. Χαρητε την θαλλασα , το κυμα, τα κορμια που κανουν παρελαση. Αφηστε τις οθονες  για αργοτερα.
Τωρα αν λετε για δουλεια που και καλα δεν γινεται να σταματησει και πρεπει οποσδηποτε να ειστε on line εε τοτε δωστε και κανενα φραγκο παραπανω. Μην ματζιριαζετε με ανωτερα μαθηματικα για 5-10 €.

----------


## jargiris

> Επίσης, στην Vodafone τουλάχιστον, με την αίτηση διακοπής, κρατάνε ένα μήνα επιπλέον απο την ημερομηνία διακοπής. Ετσι για παράδειγμα εαν κάνεις διακοπή στις 15 του μηνός, και η χρέωση σου είναι πχ απο τις 10 του μηνός έως τις 9 του επόμενου, τότε θα πληρώσεις κανονικά το πάγιο του μηνός + για 5 μέρες. Εαν κάνεις αίτηση διακοπής στις 20, θα πληρώσεις κανονικά το πάγιο του τρέχοντος μηνός + πάγιο για 10 μέρες.


ΕΛΕΟΣ????????????????????? Στην Cosmote παντως σημερα πριν υπογραψω, τους ρωτησα και τους εδωσα ενα παραδειγμα, ότι εαν η διακοπή γινει στις 15 του μηνος (η χρεωση μου ειναι από 8 με 8 καθε μηνα) και εχω ηδη πληρώσει τον τελευταιο λογαριασμο στις 8 του μηνος, τοτε ισα ισα στον τελευταιο λογαριασμο θα μου δωσουν πισω χρηματα για 30-7 ημερες.

Η Wind + Vodafone εχουν πολυ μικροτερη καλυψη 3G στη χαλκιδικη απο οτι η cosmote.
Στην περιοχη που θα ειμαι τουλαχιστον (οχι πολυ τουριστική), οι Wind + Vodafone εχουν καλυψη 2G. Ισως στις τουριστικες περιοχες (σανη, πευκοχωρι, καλλιθεα κτλ) η καλυψη ειναι το ιδια σε ολες.

Παντωςσ το 1ο βημα πριν αγορασει κανεις broandband internet, ειναι να ψαξει να βρει ποια εταιρεια εχει την καλυτερη καλυψη 3G στην περιοχη.

Τωρα απομενει να δουμε στην πραξη τι ταχυτητες θα πιασω :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: jargiris πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εγω προσωπικα το θελω για δουλεια που πρεπει να χρησιμοποιω το internet συνεχως.

Το θεμα φιλε maik49 δεν ειναι τα χρηματα, αλλα εαν ηξερα οτι θα δωσω 100 ευρω το μηνα και θα εχς συνεχως σταθερη ταχυτητα 3-7 mbps τοτε θα το εκανα.

Αλλα δεν μου αρεσει να πληρωνω τζαμπα λεφτα για κατι που επρεπε θεωρητικα να μου προσφερεται, αλλα τελικα δεν μου προσφερεται. Ειναι σαν να σου κλεβουν. Θα μου πεις παντου γινονται αυτα.
ΟΧΙ, πανε λιγο Γερμανια, Αγγλια να δεις διαφορα. Δεν μπορει να πληρωνω 30 Ευρω το μηνα για 3,6 mbps και να εχω 50 kbps. Αυτο ειναι γελοιο. Ειναι εξαπατηση.

Αυτα :Razz:

----------


## jargiris

Κατι ακομα,
επειδη εαν συνδεσω το κινητο με USB με τον φορητο, τοτε δεν θα μπορω να το φορτιζω ταυτοχρονα οποτε λογικα η μπαταρια θα τελειωσει γρηγορα. 

Αρα για καποιο διαστημα θα πρεπει να το συνδεσω με bluetooth.

α) ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα χανω σε αποδοση και σε ταχυτητα με το bluetooth?
β) οταν τρεχω το προγραμμα για να δημιουργησω τη συνδεση μεσω bluetooth σε μια στιγμη μου βγαζει τα διαθεσιμα modem και λεει:
         -standard modem over bluetooth link #1,#2 kai #3 (σε διαφορετικα com)
Ποιο απο τα 3 να διαλεξω??????

thx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## anon

εξαρτάται απο το κινητό. είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα φορτίζει; Πχ έχω το Erricsson K800 και φορτίζει απο την USB, μάλιστα το έχω και σαν εναλλακτικό φορτιστή (το Κ800 δεν έχει USB και έχει ειδικό καλώδιο σύνδεσης που κουμπώνει σε USB στον υπολογιστή, άλλα κινητά έχουν κατευθείαν mini USB).
Εαν έχει miniUSB τότε μάλλον μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και τον φορτιστή. Διαφορετικά το πιθανότερο είναι να φορτίζει ταυτόχρονα απο τον υπολογιστή, τσεκάρισέ το. Επίσης δες το βύσμα φόρτισης, μπορεί να έχει την δυνατότητα να συνδέσεις ταυτόχρονα και άλλο καλώδιο, δηλαδή να λειτουργεί και ως "μπρίζα". Δηλαδή κουμπώνεις την φόρτιση, και στην συνέχεια επάνω στο κούμπωμα της φόρτισης να μπορεί να κουμπωθεί το καλώδιο του interface με τον υπολογιστή.

----------


## jargiris

Ναι οντως φορτιζει απο το usb ταυτοχρονα!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ωραια!!!!!!!
ΤΗΧ για τη βοηθεια :One thumb up:

----------


## jargiris

Μια ερωτηση, που μπορω να μαθω λετε σε πιο σημειο του χωριου μου ειναι εγκατεστημενη η κεραια της cosmote? Το ρωταω αυτο για να ξερω οταν θα παω σε 5 μερες να ξερω προς τα που να στρεψω το κινητο μου για καλυτερο σημα 3G.

Αυτο που σκεφτηκα ειναι οτι λογικα θα ειναι προς τα μεσα του χωριου και οχι προς τη θαλασσα, σωστα?

Ο ενας τροπος ειναι να ρωτησω στο δημο του χωριου.
Ο δευτερος τρόπος είναι να κανω με το αμαξι μια βολτα μηπως και βρω τιποτα
Ο τριτος ειναι να ρωτησω κανεναν απο το χωριο, ισως ξερει.

Τhx!!!!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου *jargiris*, όλες οι "μέθοδοι" σωστές φαίνονται. Νομίζω όμως ότι απλά και μόνο η ένδειξη σήματος στο κινητό αρκεί. Το ισχυρότερο σήμα θα βοηθήσει κυρίως στην κατανάλωση ρεύματος (αυτονομία/ζέσταμα συσκευής) λόγω χρήσης μικρότερης ισχύος εκπομπής από το κινητό σου.

Και 2/5 σήμα να έχεις τα data "_αν ειναι να'ρθούν, θα'ρθούν ..._".

Χρήσιμο θα φανεί για άλλους χρήστες/αναγνώστες του adslgr.com που ενδιαφέρονται για την περιοχή, αν κάνεις κάποια δοκιμή όπως: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=290175
Μη κάνεις απαραίτητα όλα τα test, αλλά ένα "click to load" (πλήρης φόρτωση σελίδας) χρειάζεται.

Καλές διακοπές!

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

Υ.Γ.: Μη ξεχνάς ότι η περιοχή είναι γνωστή κυρίως για τις παραλίες της...

----------


## KLIKKLOK

καλημερα σε ολους!!!
εγω λοιπον εχω το εξισ προβλημα..
εχο το κινητο lg ku990  κ εκανα προσφατα την συνδεση cosmote on the go
μαζι με το laptopaki k to stikaki 

κ ρωταω τωρα εγω, μπορω να βαλω την καρτα του ον the go στο κινητο κ νε εχω προσβαση στο internet ?????
αν εχει ερθει λοιπον καποιος στη θεση μου παρακαλω να με βοηθησει!!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου *KLIKKLOK*, θεωρητικά γίνεται. Θα δημιουργήσεις ένα internet profile με στοιχεία:

>>> Cosmote Internet On The Go
APN= internet
Phone Number= *99# (συνήθως είναι default)
Username= u (πρακτικά οτιδήποτε)
Password = p (οτιδήποτε)

Μη δοκιμάσεις άλλα Wap ή GPRS profiles (μπορεί να έχουν έξτρα χρέωση) και ΜΗΝ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΨΕΙΣ τα SIMάκια! Η χρήση Internet από το SIM ομιλίας είναι πολύ ακριβή!

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## jargiris

μια ερωτηση θα ηθελα να κανω:

Το skype και το να καλεις καποιον στο msn messenger θεωρουνται voip ή peer-to-peer?

Θελω απαντηση απο καποιον που ειναι 100% σιγουρος. thx :Smile:

----------


## anon

voip σημαίνει Voice Over IP. Οπότε εαν συνομιλείς (ήχος), είναι voip.

peer2peer ειναι μια τεχνολογία μεταφοράς δεδομένων (που μπορεί ναναι και ήχος ή βίντεο) όπου συναλλάσονται τόσο στο download όσο και στο upload προκειμένου να έχουμε μεγαλύτερη αξιοποίηση και χωρίς να πέφτει το βάρος όλο σε έναν server. τεχνολογία p2p χρησιμοποιεί και το skype βασικα για να μεταφέρει μέρος του φόρτου της διεμεταγωγής ήχου απο τους δικούς της σερβερς σε υπολογιστές συνδρομητών που έχουν καλή "διαγωγή" (δηλαδη καλές ταχύτητες στο ιντερνετ, πιθανόν στατική ΙΡ, και πολύωρη αν όχι μόνιμη λειτουργία). Οπότε εν μέρει θα μπορούσες να χαρακτηρίσεις σαν ειδική p2p χρηση του skype γενικότερα αλλά υπο συνθηκες.

----------


## skimnos

καλησπέρα κι από μένα!

ενδιαφέρομαι να βρω τη βέλτιστη λύση για να έχω ιντερνετ στο κινητό (και στο λαπτοπ μέσω κινητού αν αυτό είναι εφικτό). Επειδή το θέλω μόνο για 2  βδομάδες σκέφθηκα να πάρω το ADSM Non-Stop 7 * 2 (δηλ. 14 € * 2=28 €).  
http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?langID=1&pageid=1443

Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι έχω σύνδεση vodafone. Θα πρέπει να πάρω καρτοκινητό  wind για να παίξει ή παίζει μόνο με συνδέσεις wind;

Το σκέφτομαι καλά το θέμα ή υπάρχει κάτι άλλο καλύτερο;

----------


## ikaros

> καλησπέρα κι από μένα!
> 
> ενδιαφέρομαι να βρω τη βέλτιστη λύση για να έχω ιντερνετ στο κινητό (και στο λαπτοπ μέσω κινητού αν αυτό είναι εφικτό). Επειδή το θέλω μόνο για 2  βδομάδες σκέφθηκα να πάρω το ADSM Non-Stop 7 * 2 (δηλ. 14 € * 2=28 €).  
> http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?langID=1&pageid=1443
> 
> Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι έχω σύνδεση vodafone. Θα πρέπει να πάρω καρτοκινητό  wind για να παίξει ή παίζει μόνο με συνδέσεις wind;
> 
> Το σκέφτομαι καλά το θέμα ή υπάρχει κάτι άλλο καλύτερο;


Μια χαρά το σκέφτεσαι. Θα πάρεις ένα καρτοκινητό Wind και θα το ενεργοποιήσεις σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες στο site.

Μην ξεχάσεις ότι χρειάζεσαι και κινητό ή modem 3G.

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Πας σε ένα κατάστημα Wind, αγοράζεις ένα F2G, τους λες να το ενεργοποιήσουν και να σου βάλουν και 30 ευρώ μέσα (+ 4,5 δώρο που θα προστεθούν).

Μετά όποτε θελήσεις ενεργοποιείς το πακέτο ADSM και είσαι κύριος! Σου μένουν και 7,5 ευρώ στην κάρτα για τις επόμενες διακοπές σου.  :Wink:

----------


## skimnos

@ ikaros είναι εύκολο ένα link με τις οδηγίες;

έχω το htc touch diamond. πιστεύω ότι είναι εντάξει.

Σας ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απόκριση

----------


## skimnos

> Θα δημιουργήσεις ένα internet profile με στοιχεία:
> 
> >>> Cosmote Internet On The Go
> APN= internet
> Phone Number= *99# (συνήθως είναι default)
> Username= u (πρακτικά οτιδήποτε)
> Password = p (οτιδήποτε)


μήπως ισχύουν αυτά και για το wind adsm; :Thinking:

----------


## Haros

Επίσης δεν έχει κάτι αντίστοιχο με το πακέτο που αναφέρει για τη wind ο skimnos και η vodafone? Μιας και έχει vodafone σύνδεση να το κάνει κατευθείαν. Κάτι είχα δει στο site της vodafone νομίζω...

----------


## ikaros

> @ ikaros είναι εύκολο ένα link με τις οδηγίες;
> 
> έχω το htc touch diamond. πιστεύω ότι είναι εντάξει.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απόκριση


Εννοώ τις οδηγίες στο http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?langID=1&pageid=1443 τις οποίες ήδη ξέρεις. Δε γνωρίζω κάτι περισσότερο.

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> @ ikaros είναι εύκολο ένα link με τις οδηγίες;
> 
> έχω το htc touch diamond. πιστεύω ότι είναι εντάξει.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απόκριση


Λογικά βάζοντας την κάρτα SIM της Wind θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν οι ρυθμίσεις στο Diamond.

Πηγαίνεις Έναρξη / Ρυθμίσεις / Καρτέλα Συνδέσεις / Συνδέσεις / Για προχωρημένους / Επιλογή Δικτύου. Εκεί βλέπεις στην πρώτη περίπτωση που σου δείχνει τις ρυθμίσεις για σύνδεση στο Internet εάν υπάρχουν έτοιμες. Στην περίπτωση αυτή διαλέγεις Wind Internet και είσαι έτοιμος.

Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση διαλέγεις Νέο και βάζεις τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις:

Όνομα: Wind Internet
Επιλογή modem: Γραμμή Κιν. Τηλ (GPRS)
Όνομα σημείου πρόσβασης: gint.b-online.gr
Όνομα χρήστη και password: κενά
Ρυθμίσεις proxy: κενές

Πατάς ΟΚ και βλέπεις στο μενού Επιλογή Δικτύου να είναι επιλεγμένο το profile Wind Internet.

Είσαι έτοιμος για χρήση του ADSM στο κινητό σου. Μην ξεχάσεις όταν τελειώσει η συνδρομή σου να αλλάξεις πάλι την αρχική ρύθμιση ώστε να μην συνδέεται μόνο του στο Internet! Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να περάσεις το πολύ χρήσιμο utility που λέγεται NoData. 

Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## Athlon_XP

Νομίζω πως για το wind adsm το όνομα χρήστη και ο κωδικός πρόσβασης δεν πρέπει να είναι κενά (τουλάχιστον εγώ όταν το δοκίμασα στο Ν79 αλλά έκανα dialup από τα XP το όνομα χρήστη ήταν το νούμερο της κάρτας σε μορφή 3069ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ και ο κωδικός πρόσβασης ήταν 24680). Βέβαια όμως μπορεί να δουλεύει και χωρίς αυτά.

----------


## jap

Για το Wind ADSM προπληρωμένο:

Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ με username: web και password: web

Ίσως να παίζει ό,τι κι αν βάλει κανείς.

Επίσης, είχα την εντύπωση ότι τα 2ήμερα και 7ήμερα λήγουν τα μεσάνυχτα της 2ης και 7ης ημέρας, είναι όμως τελικά πλήρη 24ωρα. Θέλει προσοχή γιατί αν λήξει το προπληρωμένο διάστημα και έχει λεφτά μέσα η κάρτα αρχίζουν τρελές χρεώσεις. Την τελευταία φορά, τράβηξε και λίγο περισσότερο από τα 2 24ωρα, προσπαθούσα να βάλω καπάκι 2ο 48ωρο και επέστρεφε μήνυμα ότι δεν μπορώ γιατί δεν έχει λήξει το πρώτο.

Για ό,τι χρειαστείς, εδώ είμαστε, γιατί οι κοπελίτσες στο τηλ. κέντρο της Wind λένε άλλα αντ' άλλων.

Α, βασική προϋπόθεση είναι να έχεις καλή κάλυψη.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι μέσω wind ADSM..

Username/Password -> ΚΕΝΑ

----------


## skimnos

Η σύνδεση του κινητού με το λαπτοπ είναι εύκολη; 

δηλ. τα windows θα το δουν αμέσως ως modem το κινητό ή θα θέλει τίποτα ρυθμίσεις;

ΥΓ προς αίγινα αγκίστρι έχει καλό σήμα η wind;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Η σύνδεση του κινητού με το λαπτοπ είναι εύκολη; 
> 
> δηλ. τα windows θα το δουν αμέσως ως modem το κινητό ή θα θέλει τίποτα ρυθμίσεις;
> 
> ΥΓ προς αίγινα αγκίστρι έχει καλό σήμα η wind;


Δώσε μας κάποιες πληροφορίες όπως το μοντέλο κινητού κλπ.

Για το σήμα δες το χάρτη κάλυψης στο website της wind. Αν εκεί που είσαι είναι σκούρο μπλε θα είναι καλύτερα αλλιώς θα σέρνεσαι με GPRS.

----------


## skimnos

> Δώσε μας κάποιες πληροφορίες όπως το μοντέλο κινητού κλπ.
> 
> Για το σήμα δες το χάρτη κάλυψης στο website της wind. Αν εκεί που είσαι είναι σκούρο μπλε θα είναι καλύτερα αλλιώς θα σέρνεσαι με GPRS.


htc touch diamond & lenovo 3000 n200

----------


## μάκης

> Για το Wind ADSM προπληρωμένο:
> 
> Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ με username: web και password: web
> 
> Ίσως να παίζει ό,τι κι αν βάλει κανείς.
> 
> Επίσης, είχα την εντύπωση ότι τα 2ήμερα και 7ήμερα λήγουν τα μεσάνυχτα της 2ης και 7ης ημέρας, είναι όμως τελικά πλήρη 24ωρα. Θέλει προσοχή γιατί αν λήξει το προπληρωμένο διάστημα και έχει λεφτά μέσα η κάρτα αρχίζουν τρελές χρεώσεις. Την τελευταία φορά, τράβηξε και λίγο περισσότερο από τα 2 24ωρα, προσπαθούσα να βάλω καπάκι 2ο 48ωρο και επέστρεφε μήνυμα ότι δεν μπορώ γιατί δεν έχει λήξει το πρώτο.
> 
> Για ό,τι χρειαστείς, εδώ είμαστε, γιατί οι κοπελίτσες στο τηλ. κέντρο της Wind λένε άλλα αντ' άλλων.
> ...


Στην πραγματικότητα είναι *τριήμερα τα διήμερα*:

Άν ενεργοποιήσεις με sms την υπηρεσία ας πούμε την Δευτέρα στις 00:01 , η συνδεσή σου θα λήξει την Τετάρτη στις 23:59 ( Θα κρατήσει λίγο παραπάνω αλλά αυτοι οι πειραματισμοί κοστίζουν)

*3 ημέρες σύνολο   ( 72 ώρες )  *  :One thumb up: 

Όταν λειτουργούσε η ηλεκτρονική ανανέωση έδινε 50% δώρο σε κάθε ηλεκτρονική ανανέωση. 
Εβγαινε στο 1,1 € την ημέρα για το διήμερο, σχετικά καλή χρέωση για προπληρωμένο.

Παίζουν και μήνυματα διπλασιασμού κάρτας ή 50% bonus στα καρτοκινητά wind

Eχουν αλλάξει οι χρεώσεις σε 7 € απο 5 € που ήταν και το 7ήμερο είναι 14€

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> htc touch diamond & lenovo 3000 n200


Εάν έχεις περάσει το πρόγραμμα Windows Mobile (ή Activesync για WindowsXP) στο laptop σου, τότε όταν συνδέσεις το κινητό σου στην οθόνη του θα διαλέξεις "διαμοιρασμός σύνδεσης internet" και θα είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## jap

> Eχουν αλλάξει οι χρεώσεις σε 7 € απο 5 € που ήταν και το 7ήμερο είναι 14€


Πολύ καλές οι πληροφορίες Μάκη  :One thumb up:  Θα τις αξιοποιήσουμε.

Για τις παραπάνω τιμές, υπάρχει η υποσημείωση 
* Στις συγκεκριμένες τιμές εφαρμόζεται έκπτωση 50%. Η προσφορά ισχύει μέχρι 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009. Η χρέωση μετά τη λήξη της προσφοράς θα είναι €10 και €30 για το ΝS2 και το NS7 αντίστοιχα.

Ο Θεός κι η ψυχή τους, δηλαδή. Εγώ θέλω να μονιμοποιηθούν, και ένα μηνιαίο πακετάκι απεριόριστο στα 17 ευρώ (άντε, 17,99), και το πιο σημαντικό, να αντιγράψουν τα πακέτα και οι κοσμοτέ-βονταφόν, για να έχουμε δυνατότητα επιλογής ανάλογα την κάλυψη.

----------


## skimnos

Άψογη η υπηρεσία της wind adsm. 14 μέρες χρήση και μόνο την πρώτη μέρα μου "έκανε νερά". Το σύνδεσα και με το φορητό και έκανα απροβλημάτιστα τη δουλειά μου

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλα τα παιδιά που το πρότειναν!

----------

